# Bountiful Pond-does anyone ever catch anything?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We just bought a canoe and our closest destination is Bountiful Pond, we have only had one bite in three trips there. In 7 years and about 8 trips only had one fish. My kids are getting pretty discouraged, any help would be appreciated. I cant say that I have ever even seen anyone catch one there other than some Asian guys after carp. Please PM me any info if you don't mind, just getting them on some fish would be fun and keep them interested.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

I stopped fishing there for that reason. But I did have a raft and would paddle over west of the second island and bobber worms and catch a couple cats but that was a couple years ago and then the raft popped and I stopped going. About ten years ago you could toss a bare hook in there and catch a fish within a min.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I used to go over there all the time when I was just out of high school (about ten years ago). Used to catch decent cats, some carp, bluegill, and my niece even caught a rainbow. I think it's definitely a put and take pond, so maybe check the stocking report to figure out the schedule - or - just go somewhere else (kaysville ponds aren't too far away).

Just a thought,

Kidder

kidderfishing.blogspot.com


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had a few good days at Bountiful, in late fall.
Wait till Sept for the trout stocking. 
You may also want to try the Pond in Syracuse then.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

It sucks!!!!! I curse that place. It has been sworn off by me. Blacklisted!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to make sure I wasnt crazy yet. We went again tonight and not a bite and only saw one person catch a dinkie something or other and kept it, of course. It appears to be mainly Latinos folks fishing it and eating everything they catch, which makes it hard to keep stocked.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Huge....... Oh man, on from bountiful born and raised. That damned place is worthless. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

drsx said:


> Huge....... Oh man, on from bountiful born and raised. That damned place is worthless. Don't waste your time.


But I really love the smell from the dump...
It is just so convenient and it is fun for just paddling around and letting the kids practice casting and feeding the ducks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just realized that this thread most correctly belongs in the community ponds forum, so I'll move it over.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't caught a fish out of Syracuse pond either. so don't waste your gas on that drive.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wait till fall as I said before.
You will have some fun with the stocked trout then.
Don't forget to also try the new Ponds in Layton.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

new ponds in layton, and throw a piece of spam out on the hook, whats ever in there will come up and gobble it down.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've only been once, but I caught a handful of small bluegill on the south side by using a small white fly. Not much, but they would keep the kids entertained if you can find them.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > Huge....... Oh man, on from bountiful born and raised. That damned place is worthless. Don't waste your time.
> ...


Don't forget the gun shots less than a block away!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

You are implying that hearing gunshots bothers you? It reminds me we live in a free country.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

redleg said:


> You are implying that hearing gunshots bothers you? It reminds me we live in a free country.


Are you seriously asking that? :roll:

It is bothersome to hear a racket being created while I am trying to get away from it all. I go fishing and hope to not blow out my ear drums while doing so. Try it out your self and tell me if that makes you want to go back.


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

You guys are fishing it the wrong time of year - only catfish in the summer. I killed them in march on a fly rod no doubt, saw 2 22-24 inch rainbows or the left over lake trout from last summer stocking come out of there in march... May to October it turns off like a light switch except for the catfishing.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

tye dye twins said:


> redleg said:
> 
> 
> > You are implying that hearing gunshots bothers you? It reminds me we live in a free country.
> ...


You shouldn't really expect anything different, since you're fishing less than a block away from the most popular Waterfowl Management Area in the state of Utah. Waterfowl season opens in early October. Go before then, and you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clarq said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > redleg said:
> ...


I think he was referring to the law enforcement gun range located right in between the dump and FB access road right at the lake, but I have not ever been bothered by the noise, it is usually the dump smell that gets me. :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Clarq said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > redleg said:
> ...


Gary is right it is the gun range for the swat teams, police, etc that sucks. I personally hate it. Just one of many reasons I choose to not go there anymore.

I guess the wind just blows the right way to where I haven't smelled the demp.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

If you fish near the shore you can always get some bluegill for the kids. Just a worm and a bobber and 15 to 20 feet from shore. The eastern shore seems to be the best spot for bluegill. On the west side a pumpkin colored soft plastic on a sloooooow retrieve may get you into some small bass. As said before this lake is pretty poor fishing most of the year. I wish they would stock more fish here as it is a popular destination for families. Good luck. I take the kids there quite often as I am only 5 minutes away. We dont expect to catch much but the kids usually have fun anyway.


----------



## Buckley222 (Sep 16, 2012)

I hear there's lots of carp


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fishing can be really hot by the inlet (or outlet, sorry I can't remember) on the south end of the lake. The problem is that groups of people will come and keep all the fish they catch. One time some guys next to us (a group of 4) kept 30+ fish. The key is to come within two weeks of a fresh batch of catfish being planted because they get pulled out really fast. Use just a worm with an egg sinker, and cast off the bridge (going to the left and right is not nearly as good). The best time is in the summer.


----------



## slfish (Sep 2, 2013)

Bountiful ponds suck. Don't waste your time. You will never catch anything.


----------

